# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Поиск в локальной сети компьютера с вирусами

## fjetenab

Есть локальная сеть, подключенная к роутеру
в сети 30  компов. Последнее время при запросах в поисковики, выскакивает ошибка, в которой говорится что с нашего IP подозрительная активность. 
Мониторил на роутере трафик, ничего подозрительного не заметил.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Стандартные "приколы" Google, на них уже миллионы жалоб подобного характера. Переживать не стоит.

----------

